# A ? about package delivery



## AmateurAspirations (May 7, 2012)

I have had an issue receiving my package lately. I ordered from Herbie's and the tracking shows the package arriving to my mail box, at an apartment, but never left for me to pickup. 2 times now the package has been deemed "undeliverable as addressed". The first time there was not even a 2nd attempt at delivery.Luckily I may have caught this one in time.
 I'm trying not to be paranoid. but two times and each at a different address just makes me suspicious and nervous as all heck. 
 Anyone have an guidance for this situation? 
 Post office opens at 8 am and I'm planning to make a call to see if i can have the package redelivered. Would I be just plain retarded to go and pick it up?
 The folk's at Herbie's were really really great about getting another order dispatched for me. I just don't know if they would do it again lol.


----------



## pcduck (May 7, 2012)

I would just go pick it up.

My Post Office had an order for 21 days before I went and picked it up. I did what everyone else does,worrying, e-mailing,ete,ete. This time delay was an error on the Post Office. Plus if they were going to bust ya, they sure would be able to find the delivery address.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 7, 2012)

If they are going to bust a undercover cop will be the one to deliver the package most of the time. I would not worry and just pick up the package at the post ffice.


----------



## powerplanter (May 7, 2012)

Normally they just confiscate your seeds and send you a nice little note.  I wouldn't worry either, but that's easy for me to say.  Unless you paid for express delivery, if they want you to sign for it, I would decline.


----------



## AmateurAspirations (May 7, 2012)

I got down there and the clerk told me they were sent back immediately. what kind of bull pucky is that?


----------



## powerplanter (May 7, 2012)

The good thing is you can get a hold of the seed bank and ask them to send it back.  I don't understand why they would send them back unless they tried to deliver multiple times.  The post office just isn't that efficient.  Here's some GREEN MOJO for a redelivery.


----------



## AmateurAspirations (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the mojo Powerplanter 
 I emailed the seedbank right away and I haven't heard back. I imagine that they are pretty annoyed with me at the moment lol.
 I just hope they will give it one more shot.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 8, 2012)

I dont get why it wasnt just dropped off in your box.

I had this thing with Attitude. My tshirt was dropped off in the box, but a "Missed you" card was in the box too saying to pick up my beans from the postoffice. 
Which in DC isnt fun. Felt walking out with the package was about like how it must feel walking into a prison with a bag of herb. Just aint fun.

Now I dont know who to order from. I just want my damn beans in my box.


----------



## AmateurAspirations (May 8, 2012)

I don't understand it either.:confused2: Two times now. It's like they know and just want to tease me!
I don't know where I got the guts from to walk in there and ask for my package. If I'm not mistaken it's a federal offense, right?
 I aint hurting anyone. It's supposed to be quite the opposite actually.
I'm with ya Spearchucker, They just need to hand over the beans!


----------

